# Paddys Brewery



## Gerard_M (26/7/04)

Paddy's Brewery at The Markets Hotel Flemington (Sydney) is opening up its taps for a tasting evening and we would love to see you there.
Recently awarded Champion Small Brewery at the Australasian Beer Awards this is a great opportunity to experience our award winning beers- Chocolate Porter, Czech Pilsner, Pale & Amber Ales plus many more will be available at $1 per middy.
Saturday 31st July from 7.30pm
Finger Food will be served throughout the evening.
For more information, call Gerard at The Brewery on 97643500 or 0416107767


----------



## Doc (27/7/04)

As a lot of us Sydney guys have not met, what is going to be our secret signal/handshake ? 
Or is Linz going to be our common link as I think he has pretty much met everyone  
Where are the AHB shirts when you need them B) 

Doc


----------



## Linz (27/7/04)

but what if..............................








I............












DON'T GO!!!!!!!!!  :angry: 











Heck...That AINT gunna happen!!!


----------



## Hopeye (28/7/04)

Because of my extended stay over in California & Canada I have a somewhat Calfornian/Canadian accent and can get quite loud after a few.......


----------



## Gerard_M (28/7/04)

OK how about this. If the AHB guys wants to meet up maybe the Giraffes would be a good meeting point. You will see what I mean when you get there. Just stand by the Giraffes with a Pilsner in your left hand.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (28/7/04)

Just becareful ...after 5-6 Pilseners the Lions attack!!!!!

Do we want little stickers to write names on to put on your shirts??


----------



## Hopeye (29/7/04)

Nah, just look like a geeky homebrewer taking notes of all the beers you're tasting......


----------



## Doc (30/7/04)

Hopeye said:


> Nah, just look like a geeky homebrewer taking notes of all the beers you're tasting......


 hahahah, yeah but that will be everyone in the room.  

Maybe the guys wearing beer related clothing. Doh, that will be everyone in the room too  

Maybe the guys with liquid grain storage facilities (beer guts). That probably won't narrow it down either  

So the giraffes and Linz it is. 
See you all tomorrow.

Doc


----------



## Doc (31/7/04)

The meet up has been and gone.
On the big screen was Aus vs Sth Africa. Good to see that Aus scaped through.

Good to meetup with Hopeye, Linz, Trev, Rubes, Wreck and a few others.

Here are a couple of pics.
L-R Crusher, Pete, Linz, Hopeye, SomeRandomGuy, Rubes.

Beers,
Doc

PS: Trev had departed by the time the pics were taken. Also note the Giraffe.


----------



## Doc (31/7/04)

Usual suspects again plus Gerard (yes the one with the glasses)

Maybe a better report on the beers tomorrow.

Doc


----------



## Jase (2/8/04)

Looks like a good night. I'm sorry that I couldn't make it. I spent the night in Sydney for my wife's birthday on Saturday night.

Even got to go to the James Squire Brewhouse and the Australian Hotel. That Australian Hotel is a beautiful pub, and the beer aint bad either. Go the bock. I thought it was my birthday.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Tallgum (2/8/04)

Yeh Jase, Good beer alright , Im coming down to Sydney next week for a few days and will be staying with rellos at a place called Tahmoor,[about 70km s/w of Sydney on the way to Canberra]. Right next to Tahmoor is a place called Picton and the pub called the King George is where they make that beer they serve at the Australian hotel at the Rocks, the bock is called Barraborong Bock ,the lager is a german style and its also good, the place is called Schearrs little brewary.
Guess where I will be most of the time Im down there. :chug:


----------



## Jase (2/8/04)

Small bit of trivia.

The Australian Hotel used to be owned by Geoff Scharer. Hence his beer being on tap there. The Australian Hotel has 80 Australian beers. Scharer's little brewery at Picton is behind the King George IV Inn.

Try the bock, it is sensational. I had a mouthful of the lager, not bad at all.

Sorry to get off the track of Paddy's. Can't wait to mread the beer reviews.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Tallgum (2/8/04)

Hey Jase, I will tell you a funny story about the King George in Picton, when they stopped serving commercial beers about ten years ago I was in the bar enjoying a bock when a bloke walked in and asked for a schooner of Tooheys, Geoff said sorry we dont have Tooheys here, the bloke said alright Ill have a Reschs,sorry mate we dont have any of that either, we only have beer we brew ourselves, the bloke scrathed his head and said well Ill have a bourbon and coke then, well I nearly pissed myself laughing.


----------



## Gerard_M (2/8/04)

Great to meet the guys on Saturday night and put a face to the names. Everybody seemed to enjoy themselves and the beers.Winning the rugby was a bonus.
We will be making this a regular monthly event. At this stage we are going with the last Saturday of the month, making August 28th our next tasting night. There will be a few different beers. A Wheat beer and an Irish Red Ale are planned. Pilot brews are on the go later this week.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Wreck (2/8/04)

Looks like there's a Wreck impersonator. I didn't make it! B) :blink:


----------



## Doc (2/8/04)

Wreck said:


> Looks like there's a Wreck impersonator. I didn't make it! B) :blink:


 Doh, It was Crusher. Sorry Wreck.

Doc


----------



## Wreck (2/8/04)

No problem. What's the saying? Imitation is the greatest form of flattery...

Looks like it was a good night. I'll definitely have to make the next one.

Cheers,
Wreck.


----------



## crusher (2/8/04)

Doc, almost got it right,Todd & Crusher are one & the same. Second from left was a friend of Hopeye.I think it was Steve. Please correct me if i'm wrong Hopeye & I hope you got home alright the next day everybody had a great night. The rugby just topped it off.Many thanks Gerard for putting it on, you are a great host. My wife had a great night & I think Trevs wife Sandra also did. Hopeye, i've got them starters for you from Saturday night from Rubes. WE just dont know what they are. Hopefully Rubes can set us straight. All in all it was a great night. It was good to meet some of the Sydney lads.


----------



## Trev (2/8/04)

Yes, both SWMBO and I had a great time - If only I hadn't been delegated as driver  Actually it was good that a few of us did have the better half with us, Mrs Trev and Mrs Crusher were both enjoying the Pilsner and now I have a great excuse to go back next month.

Never mind though as I had a shocker of a cold but it hurt just a little to watch everybody else (oops - Linz was driving as well), almost everybody else having a few.

I enjoyed the Pale Ale, thought the Amber was nice but just a little sweet for my taste but of course the winner was the Pilsner.

And many thanks to Gerard, not to mention the Chocolate Mousse and Porter combination ------Yummmmmmmmm

Great to finally meet up with a few more AHB'ers, and see you all next time.

Trev

(PS - Doc, go the Wallabies next week)


----------



## Linz (2/8/04)

Might have to sort out some kind of driver roster so that we ALL get a chance to experience Gerard's brews to the fullest (mainly me, as the missus dont drive :angry: )

Thanks for the great night Gerard!

See ya next month


----------



## Gerard_M (3/8/04)

If driving is a problem maybe booking a room upstairs is the answer. They really are very nice rooms, even I was surprised. Stumble down for the breakfast buffet to kick off sunday with some cholesterol. Call Megan at The Markets Hotel on 97643500
cheers
Gerard


----------



## Hopeye (3/8/04)

Gerard, Thanks for a good time..... Second from the left is Pete. It was nice putting faces to names, guys.... Crusher, I'll pick those starters up sometime this week if that's all right. Rubes, what are they ????


----------



## Rubes (3/8/04)

Top night! Great selection of beers - my favourite was probably the Porter closely followed by the Scottish. And the chocolate mousse really hit the spot for me too! Gerard pulled out all the stops. Thanks mate.

I am up for another tasting especially of the Wheat. Any takers? Given my StateRail fiasco last time (train didn't stop for several bloody stations and I had to walk back) I could be tempted to drive. Anyone on the North Shore welcome for a lift.


----------



## Wax (3/8/04)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys. I got knocked out playing Rugby earlier in the day. 1 beer after the game and I was smashed.


----------



## Linz (21/8/04)

A week till the next one, Gerard????

Whos going??...

Will there be different offerings this time, Gerard??(you mentioned a wheat and irish red??)


----------



## Gerard_M (22/8/04)

Paddy's Brewery at The Markets Hotel Flemington (Sydney) is opening up its taps again this month for a tasting evening, Saturday 28th August from 7.30pm.

This month we will have our Autumn Seasonal making a comeback. Brewers Delight is a strong malt driven lager which was very popular during its first run earlier in the year, and could earn itself a permanent spot in the line up. Also on tap will be a new batch of Czech Pils (try to spot the difference!) Black Ale, Chocolate Porter, Pale & Amber Ales at $1 per middy.

Finger Food will be served throughout the evening.

The Wheat beer will be brewed early next week and served at our Sept. tasting session.


For more information, call Gerard at The Brewery on 97643500 or 0416107767


----------



## Linz (15/10/04)

Did I read somewhere here that there's a few new beers at Paddy's???

What's the date of the next event???


----------



## Gerard_M (17/10/04)

Linz
We have a Summer Wheat Beer on tap from Tuesday 19th Oct, along with the Brewers Delight ( I don't name them) which is new since your last visit. I have a 50 litre keg of the Summer Wheat that is unfiltered, which we will be serving at our next tasting in November. I will post the details later this week.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## DrewCarey82 (31/10/05)

Anything like this happening again sometime soon?


----------



## Jim_Levet (3/11/05)

I don't think so Drew. I was at Paddy's last weekend and they had a heap of empty taps. I was told that a couple of extra mainstream beers were replacing their own. Big time bummer.
James


----------



## DrewCarey82 (4/11/05)

Okay I'll be there today, what beers do you recommend and how much am I looking @ per schooner?


----------

